# Parakeet food



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

I was at the pet store getting some grit, and I noticed what the parakeet seeds have in them and I was wondering if I should mix some in my pigeon food?? It has white millet, red millet, wheat, rape seed, and little pellets. Does it have anything pigeons shouldn't have??


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooter gets that kind of seed mix and I add popping corn and a bit shelled sunflower and dried peas and lentils, and a bit of wheat, as wll as pelleted bird food. He seems to be doing well on it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What do you feed your pigeons?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I feed my pigeons and doves Milo, white millet, wheat; yellow split peas, lentils, white rice, brown rice, Mung beans, and I think that's it.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

What I basically want is the pellets and the rape seed in their feed. I don't have any feed stores near by so I mix my own feed every week using Wild Bird Seed mix I can buy at walmart as a base. And I buy the rest at the local organic store. I could just buy a bag of pellets for cockatiels or some sort. But I am not sure if they have stuff that pigeons shouldn't have in them. 

These are the pellets I am thinking about adding to their feed.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754186&lmdn=Product+Type

Or

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754183&lmdn=Product+Type

But I am not sure where to find rape seed locally.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could add dove mix to their seed. Parakeet seed won't hurt them, if they like the small seeds. Most like popcorn, unpopped.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think the pellets would hurt them if you are just adding some to their diet. I wouldn't feed them just the pellets though.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah I did see the Dove Mix at Petco, but they come in small bags and I think it is better for me to put the food in so I can control them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> Yeah I did see the Dove Mix at Petco, but they come in small bags and I think it is better for me to put the food in so I can control them.


Don't know what you mean?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I was thinking about adding it to their seed mix, because it has vegetables in it and another source for calcium, but what would be the difference if I buy "pigeon" pellets instead of the parrot pellets? Would it be the contents in them or just the fat and etc?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

You said in your post to add dove mix to their feed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ValencianFigs said:


> I was thinking about adding it to their seed mix, because it has vegetables in it and another source for calcium, but what would be the difference if I buy "pigeon" pellets instead of the parrot pellets? Would it be the contents in them or just the fat and etc?


I'm not sure, but the pellets for the other birds may have fruit in them. Pigeons don't normally eat fruit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like variety in my birds feed. I would add the dove mix, and maybe the parakeet seed if you like. The pigeons can eat the seeds that the other birds can eat, so if they just have seeds and veggies in the pellets, then I don't see why you couldn't add them.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

That is great, I am going to buy the pellets and the parakeet seeds tomorrow and mix it in with my pigeon feed. I hope they like it.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I'm not sure, but the pellets for the other birds may have fruit in them. Pigeons don't normally eat fruit.


Yeah that would be a problem, because when I used to be new with doves I would give them fruit from time to time and their droppings were not good. I stopped that and now that I got pigeons i give them some greens from time to time. And the rice in their mix is working out great for the water. But I will try it and if it doesn't work I will stop it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'll bet they'll like the variety. Let us know. They may have to get used to the pellets, but will probably like them once they do. I mix pellets in with my seed sometime, and mine will eat them.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, I hope they like it. I heard that if they don't eat it, that I should force feed it, but I am not sure if it is right to open the birds mouth and force feed it. LOl. But I think they might because I did give them crumbled bread that looked like pellets when I crumbled it and they ate it all up as a treat!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, don't force feed it to them. At first, it will be strange to them, but if they are hungry, and you do not over feed, they will try them. Once they get used to them, they should eat them. Force feeding will not make them like them any more.


----------

